

Clarify Expands Screenshots Into Tutorials - ajpatel
http://www.bluemangolearning.com/clarify/

======
ajpatel
I have been toying with so many different ways of showing non-hackers how to
do some of the things I do - especially like rooting Android devices. I
haven't found anything that's as easy to use as Clarify though - I just
checked them out after a Lifehacker post today and they look really legit. I'd
love to hear what other solutions you guys may use to explain your hacker ways
to all your other friends?

